# A work in progress....



## John Snyder

This is a work in progress; it's far from being finished. I haven't been able to touch it in over a week, but I try to at least look at it every day, so I don't lose interest in it and to make mental notes. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Susan Mulno

Very nice! Looking forward to watching this progress.


----------



## paigeeeburnett

I love this. I cant wait to see the final product.


----------



## Irishwhistler

👍👍👍👍👍. Nice so far.

Irishwhistler☘


----------

